# Metoda sprzężeń DNA



## Idunn

Ktoś wie jak to jest in English?
Dzięki,
Idunn


----------



## JakubikF

A możesz podać kontekst? O jakim sprzężeniu mówisz? Chodzi Ci o sprzężenia loci genów na jednym chromosomie? Czy też może o hybrydyzację DNA podczas PCR-u? Nie znam tego pojęcia jak "sprzężenie DNA".

A może chodzi o sprzężenie DNA z komplementarnymi odcinkami na mikromacierzach?


----------



## fragile1

Method of DNA Connection - najbardziej, ale moze tez byc  Linking, Joyning - 
podaj kontekst , bedzie latwiej


----------



## JakubikF

Ale tu nie chodzi o łączenie DNA, tylko o jego sprzęganie, jak rozumiem. Kwestia jeszcze sprzęganie z czym. Bez kontekstu się nie da. Podaj artykuł/tekst w którym to znalazłeś/aś Idunn.


----------



## fragile1

conjugation, fusion - prosze o kontekst - bez tego, to troche totolotek


----------



## fragile1

DNA ligation - dziekuje za trudne zadanie - odpowiedz poparta autorytetem archeologa pracujacego nad strukturami DNA - HURRRA!


----------



## JakubikF

Chwila, moment... ligacja DNA to ligacja, a sprzężenie to musi być coś innego, chyba że to jakiś potworek tłumaczeniowy. 

Czy owy archeolog jest Polakiem?


----------



## fragile1

Nie, Kanadyjczykiem z krwi i kosci


----------



## fragile1

bez kontekstu sie nie da - moze moja radosc byl aprzedwczesna, a proba opisania tego co mi sie wydaje, ze jest sprzezeniem nie adekwatna - prosze o kontekst, albo schemat


----------



## JakubikF

W tym rzecz. Polskie pojęcia w dziedzinie biologii molekularnej są często różne od angielskich odpowiedników. W związku z dziedziną jaką się zajmuję, mniemam, że ligacja to nie sprzężenie. Ligacja jest procesem łączenia odcinków DNA np. powstałych w obrębie nici opóźnionej w czasie replikacji DNA.


----------



## fragile1

To jaki jest ten kontekst?


----------



## dn88

Może "DNA coupling (method)".


----------



## Idunn

Chodzi o metodę, dzięki której np. sprawdza się, czy dane zaburzenie (ADHD powiedzmy) jest uwarunkowane poligenetycznie, ma to coś wspólnego z Quantitative Trait Locus.


----------



## Idunn

JakubikF said:


> A możesz podać kontekst? O jakim sprzężeniu mówisz? Chodzi Ci o sprzężenia loci genów na jednym chromosomie? Czy też może o hybrydyzację DNA podczas PCR-u? Nie znam tego pojęcia jak "sprzężenie DNA".


Chyba raczej to pierwsze.



JakubikF said:


> A może chodzi o sprzężenie DNA z komplementarnymi odcinkami na mikromacierzach?


Nie wiem, co to

Dosłownie było: "badanie DNA, metoda sprzężeń"


----------



## kknd

Może chodzi o koniugację w biologii:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koniugacja_(biologia)
lub ściślej koniugację bakterii:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koniugacja_bakterii

Zobacz też
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_conjugation


----------



## JakubikF

Nie, to nie koniugacja. 

Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o to:
The problem with analyzing polygenic traits like height is the fact that many genetic loci affect the trait. Hence, traditional techniques of mutational analysis cannot be solely employed to solve this question.[1] The idea behind QTL Mapping is to determine the *degree of association* of a specific region on the genome to the inheritance of the trait of interest. If the association is high, there is a good probability that the region of genome we are looking at has something to do with expression of the trait.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QTL_mapping

Przejrzyj też metody mapowania chromosomów opisane w następnym zdaniu:
Towards this goal, the first step in QTL Mapping is creation of a map of the genome using molecular markers like RAPD, RFLP, SNP etc.


----------

